# attempted brute force usernames



## johnblue (Mar 25, 2010)

```
Mar 22 13:01:21 sshd[99749]: Invalid user f***you from 64.254.253.226
Mar 22 13:01:28 sshd[99751]: Invalid user changeme from 64.254.253.226
```
Two points for originality.


----------



## Alt (Mar 25, 2010)

Its just a dictionary, with some humor =)


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 26, 2010)

Both are probably more popular than you'd at first think.  In fact, I would bet that they're harvested from (many) already-broken-into systems.  Many sysadmins think quite similarly, and it pays to bet on that.  (obviously I am a unique snowflake, just like all of y'all)


----------



## johnblue (Mar 26, 2010)

eh, I know that dictionary are used for these automated login attempts.

:e

Since I normally do not use that type of language in everyday speech, it didn't occur to me that someone would actually use it as a login and it was amusing.


----------



## respite (Mar 26, 2010)

The Canadians are after you.


----------



## johnblue (Mar 26, 2010)

respite said:
			
		

> The Canadians are after you.


lol.  Now that is funny!

:e


----------

